

Ask HN: Any recommendations on disaster recovery? - mohsen

Hello fellow HN-ers,
I'm gradually trying to expand my knowledge.  I'm trying to learn a bit about disaster recovery.<p>Any recommendations on where to begin or any must reads are greatly appreciated.<p>Thank you.
======
trouble
What is the context? Do you mean disaster recovery for businesses,
individuals, or countries? If you're referring to disaster recovery in the
sense of mitigating, preparing for, managing, and recovering from things like
natural disasters (e.g. tsunami, earthquakes), the Wikipedia page [1] on
emergency management is probably a good start. If you have access to something
like the ISI Web of Knowledge (via a university), some good journals include
_The International Journal of Emergency Management_ and _Disasters_. Look for
review articles to start off with, as they're most likely to give you an
overview of a particular aspect of the disaster field.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_management>

~~~
mohsen
Thanks!

------
kriru
One of the basic tenants of disaster recorvery is having a process for
everything. I assume you refer to business (IT) disaster recovery. Please
refer to the CMMI Model
-<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capability_Maturity_Model> might help

